# Elite suburbs in Tallinn, Estonia



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

some better and some worse examples of modern architecture in the wealthy areas in tallinn. 



merivälja in eastern tallinn
the buildings shown here are mostly from the recently developed areas.



1. let's start off with a classic, a villa by *emil urbel*, completed in 1999. 












2. another classic by *emil urbel*: a villa from 2004. see urbel's homepage at http://www.emilurbel.ee/cms/portfell












3.












4.












5. this is just terrible.












6. 












7. this one is by *allan strus* -> http://www.aballanstrus.ee/












8. modern fortress by *andres lember*, completed in 2009. 












9.












10. by *kalle vellevoog* -> www.jvr.ee












11.












12. 












13.












14. this one's my absolute favorite! done by *ralf tamm*.












15.












16.












17. mediocre neofunk...












18.












19.












20.












21. by *arhitektuuriagentuur* -> http://www.arhitektuuriagentuur.ee/












22. 












23. designed by *ilmar heinsoo*.












24. 












25. 












26. one more by *ralf tamm*












27. a couple of older stuff as well. here's the famous blue house by *markus kaasik* (now in 3+1 -> http://www.threeplusone.ee/) completed in 1998. 












28. by *raine karp*, designed in 1975, completed in 1988. 












29. from 1938. designed by *adolf käsper* for himself.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

merirahu in western tallinn
all buildings here have been completed during the last ~6 years.



30. a huge villa for a former mayor of tallinn, designed by *emil urbel* who is also the author of this area's masterplan and design guidelines.












31. another angle.












32. 












33. this should be by *eero endjärv* from *aet architects*.












34. this is the work of *koko architects*.












35. it's one of my favorites in merirahu.












36. this one's by *künnapu & padrik*.












37. by *vahur sova*.












38. a sculpture of the estonian epic hero kalevipoeg. 












39. one of the few buildings here that ignore design guidelines of this little community. done by *sverre laanjärv*.












40. another one by *vahur sova*.












41. and one more by *vahur sova*.












42. by *kalle rõõmus* or someone from his office, i'm not sure.












43. i can't imagine how this thing got approved...












44. design by *tarmo piirmets*. built for one of the developers of merirahu.












45. from another angle.












46. an interesting building still u/c - see here -> http://www.urbanmark.ee/?path=11 Arhitektuur/Merirahu eramu/












47. by *veronika valk*.












48. by *jvr*.












49. seriously, one of the most stupid things here.












50. 












51. the same building.












52. 












53.












54. and finally, a cool one by *aivo schults*.












55.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

8, 14 et le 30 sont simplement magnifiques...!!


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Some of those houses seem to have windows that are too revealing


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

rosn19 said:


> Some of those houses seem to have windows that are too revealing


47 perhaps. For the rest they are rather closed, I'd say. The average Dutch rowhouse is more revealing than this (though the average Dutch rowhouse is rather revealing perhaps)

it's an interesting neighbourhood - I like a lot the first two and the last one. 35 and the one of ralf tamm are interesting too. I'll try and remember to visit some times


----------



## mimar-tr (Nov 4, 2009)

I think best of them is 35. It is master's work.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

Concrete Stereo said:


> I'll try and remember to visit some times


planning a trip to tallinn?


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Jarmo K said:


> planning a trip to tallinn?


It's in the list to revisit. Though unfortunately there are no Ryanair and Wizzair flights going there. 

I've been in the baltics some years ago, but I was very badly prepared, I just saw the city centre and some random parts of the outskirts which striked me as very beautiful but rather boring, to be honest. But I've come across quite some interesting things about Tallinn since. Also, Romanian artist and writer Calin Dan wrote in 'emotional architecture' about the integration of (modern) architecture in estonian society, which he claims he never felt as naturally supported as in Estonia, except perhaps in the Netherlands. The quality of the architecture shown above proves him right, perhaps, another reason for curiosity. And I need to take a proper look at the Linnahall, which is a structure that fascinates me. 

My visit to Riga was even more unfortunate, since someone broke into my van and I spent most of my time in the police station trying to explain I needed a proper form for the insurance . But that one is on the list too, and on the list of cities to perhaps work for a year.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

wow, you've read dan's book.
i could tell you loads more about linnahall - i once wrote a long article on it.

if you ever need a guide to show you around tallinn let me know (;


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

wow, great! What a coincidence. I picked up Dan's book in Bucharest, where I studied for half a year. Never thought I would meet anyone elso knowing it, until I found Emotional Architecture II in the Hague, in a library of Stroom - an institute for art in public space. He gave a lecture there and apparently he lives in Amsterdam - I must even have his phonenumber somewhere. 

Great, if I go, I'll let you know for sure


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

It's amazing............I dislike every home posted.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

^ are you by any chance from the states? what would your taste be like then? gimme links, please. would be fun to know


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, some of this houses are concrete and glazzy boxes.
But, others are quite beautiful. Nice neighbourhood.
Here in Buenos Aires, there are lots of this suburbs, and designs are very similar.


----------



## quisubib (Nov 6, 2009)

It's amazing............I dislike every home posted.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Elite suburbs in Tallinn, Estonia - O que vocês acham?*

edit


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

edit


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

You should not have quoted the whole post dude. That makes the page to be heavier and slower.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Jarmo K said:


> ^ are you by any chance from the states? what would your taste be like then? gimme links, please. would be fun to know





























> Project Name: Private Residence
> 
> Brick Manufacturer: Richtex/ Hanson Brick & Tile
> Denver Brick Company/ Acme Brick www.denverbrick.com
> ...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Jarmo K said:


> jpbrazil, you're an imbecile. did you really have to quote an entire post full of photos to pose one question? and if you want an answer, speak english, you imbecile.


My bad. Be cool man, I was going to post your photos on the Brazilian forum asking people's opinions about the houses you showed. 

Somehow I made this shit by posting the pics here. :nuts:


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

JPBrazil said:


> My bad. Be cool man, I was going to post your photos on the Brazilian forum asking people's opinions about the houses you showed.
> 
> Somehow I made this shit by posting the pics here. :nuts:


in that case, sorry for my outburst :bash:
i edited my post as well.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

@ oakridge - aha, if THAT shows your taste, then it's totally understandable you didn't like any of the buildings above...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Jarmo K said:


> in that case, sorry for my outburst :bash:
> i edited my post as well.


kay:


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

OakRidge said:


>


^^ This has nothing to do with architecture... uke:


----------



## KarlErik (Mar 16, 2013)

Jarmo K said:


> merirahu in western tallinn
> all buildings here have been completed during the last ~6 years.


Thank you for this exellent post with beautiful pictures of this incredible area Merirahu.

You also helped be very much in identifying the archtects from my pictures on a trip there last weekend. Before i found this post, I only had a very few houses identified.

I was very impressed that a residental area can have houses with a so high quality in almost every issue. I read the regulations, and understand they are very detailed regarding materials and colors, and also noticed some violations (or maybe legal dispensations). Do you know if there was som kind of cooperation among the architects, or if the sellers of land had some inflience in the architecture?

Regards
Karl Erik


----------

